# Registrador de datos del vehiculo con Microprocesador



## kannon (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo que hacer un proyecto y no se como empezar, necesito mediante un pic y una memoria SD registrar los datos de un vehiculo, encendido del motor, apertura y cierre de puertas, exceso de velocidad, etc. Sin embargo los datos solo son binarios, no necesariamente leer el pc del vehiculo, simplemente reistrar señales de 1 y 0 y grabarlos en una sd para luego ser descargados y poder tabularlos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

kannon para tu proyecto no te conviene usar algun otro tipo de memoria? Te lo digo porq usar una SD no es del todo facil. Me inclinaria por una 93c56 o algo similar


----------

